# BIOS password and System Disabled



## errepi-

Hello...
this may seem funny to some of you but it's not for me...

Here's the story..

I have an Acer Aspire 5602, never had a problem until yesterday...
Some days ago I set the User (to boot the computer and load Windows XP) and Supervisor (to enter the BIOS setup) passwords and everything has always worked normally: switch on the laptop, first BIOS password required, password entered, computer boots, windows XP loaded, windows password required, windows password entered, loggen into windows, etc... 

Yesterday morning I was using the computer and had to leave for a while, so instead of shutting it down, I have put in stand-by, which is something I did already since I set the User and Supervisor passwords, and never had a problem... until yesterday... when I returned home and switched on the computer, it is asking for the User password, but it is not accepting the password that I had set... I have tried several times, but it's not working anymore, and there is no way that I am mispelling the password or doing anything wrong because I've been using this password for days and always fine... 

What happens exactly is that it is asking for the password, I enter it, then it says "Setup Warning - Invalid Password" then I enter again, and again the same message, after the third try, it says "System Disabled [03195]", and I can only turn off the computer.. when I switch it on again, it starts asking for the password, but not working again. It seems to me that this [03195] is an error code that should help to understand what's going on but I'm unable to find any further details..

Now, what the hell can I do to reset this damn password ?!
To note that I'm currently living in Qatar and there is no Acer Support here 

I have a 850 euros worth piece of hardware, which is unusable... 

Thanks to anyone who might be able to help.

RP


----------



## anti_spy999

I don't know whether my method will work or not. Take out the laptop battery, CMOS battery and let all the internal electric go out for about half and hour and put back all the batteries back to their respective places and restart your laptop and see if the password had been reset. 

HTW (hope this works)


----------



## errepi-

yeah, this is what I thought too but unfortunately the CMOS battery was located in a place very difficult to reach so I wanted to probe other ways first (have found this: http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/reference/biosp.htm, which didn't help)... but finally I've completely taken the laptop into pieces to remove the CMOS battery, but haven't mounted everything back to check it that made the trick.. will keep you posted.

Thanks much anyway!


----------



## errepi-

well, at the end removing the CMOS battery did the trick!
the only problem was to access that battery because its place was hard to reach inside the laptop case (I had to dismantle it completely)..

anyway, all good now..

cheers,
//R


----------

